# Happy Valentine's Day!!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day to you all! :mrgreen: 
Hope there is an extra snuggle and a box of mealies gifted to your quilled ones! 
Have a "lovely" day!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Right back at ya!


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Happy valentine's ya'll


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

My sister sent me a card for Valentine's with a grumpy balled-up hedgehog on it. It made me laugh - here's what it said:

Outside: "Do you know why I love you so much?"
Inside: "Because you like me even when I'm a little prickly!"

:lol: 

Happy Valentine's Day everyone!


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)




----------

